# Help on Cutting Brass tubes   BMG shells



## wdugdale (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello All,

I have about 100 50 Cal BMG Shells that i want to make into Bottle Openers similar to the picture provided. However, All my attempts to duplicate a nice clean cut & angle are failing. 

I've used a grinder, Dremel, hand saw and none are giving me a nice clean look.

Any ideas to throw at a beginner to get these cut as professionally as posssible?

Does anyone have any dimensions that they have found successful with these? I'm trying to cut a 25 deg angle into them. 

Thanks
Bill


----------



## lorbay (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you know anyone with a milling machine?
Lin


----------



## wdugdale (Oct 21, 2013)

I dont know anyone with a milling machine.
Someone in a different Forum/topic mentioned using this litle 2" Bench Saw to cut pipes.
Bench Top Cut Off Saw

Thought it might work...but wanted to get Best ideas or info from someone who currently cuts them.

My current tools are Chop saw, Older Table saw, Dremel, jig saw, grinder.

Thanks


----------



## Rodnall (Oct 21, 2013)

No matter what you cut it with, you'll probably need to file it down to get a clean edge.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 21, 2013)

Bi-metal blade on a band saw.  I believe that is what Les Elm used to make the original.  Use good quality files to clean up the fresh cuts.


----------



## NittanyLion (Oct 21, 2013)

I cut windows in my casings with my sander.  Works much better than a saw as you have much better control.  If you have a tabletop disc sander, you could build a jig to get the right angle.


----------



## Alchymist (Oct 21, 2013)

Jeweler's saw with a very fine blade. Takes a few minutes, but leaves a neat cut edge, and easy to do intricate cuts.


----------

